# HG635 Router to "Pi" Possible?



## GeordieBen (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

I have been searching the interwebs for sometime now about a theory of mine and come to no avail. Possibly searching the wrong sort of things perhaps but anyway here goes....

I have an old HG635 TalkTalk super router lying about and i was thinking is there a way to use this spare hardware as sort of a "Raspberry Pi" sort of gadget. In that i can say load an OS onto a usb drive and have it boot up and run as a pi would.

After all the router has a processor, ram, ethernet, wireless and a usb ports etc why would it not work? Or has this been done and i'm not looking in the right places?

The actual fact that if this works, its purely to run a teamspeak server from it, that will be low cost and energy efficiant as i'm running a PC server from home just for a teamspeak server. Other option is to spend the £50 on a Pi which is no expense at all, but if i can save £50 then why not lol.

Hope i've landed in the right place for some Tech help, and look forward to see if this is indeed possible.

Thanks for your time,

Geordie


----------

